# lost blue dagger outlaw



## whiteknuckles (Jun 8, 2010)

we lost a blue dagger outlaw on the upper colorado. 6/6/10. The kayak was stuck on a rock under water, just past yarmany, river right. Has contact info inside or call Dustin Rhodes 712-251-8830...thank you


----------

